# General Account Assesment



## dsparil (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi,

I hold a B.Com (Accounting) (HONS) from the University of the Free State.

Does that qualify for the General Accountant position on the SOL for Australia?

Some places say yes and some say no.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe you should ask this on the Australia forum?


----------



## EurekaAust (May 5, 2015)

dsparil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hold a B.Com (Accounting) (HONS) from the University of the Free State.
> 
> ...



Dear Dsparil,

Account (General) is on SOL. However, to practice as an Accountant in Australia, registration requirements set be the Accountant body (CPA) and registration is mandatory. 

Hope this info helps.

Regards


----------

